# Springer ski-bike



## bud poe

Didn't customize this one myself, but I think it certainly counts as a custom!  Was told that "grandpa" rigged it up in the 70's.  I wanted to share it before I get into tearing it apart...enjoy!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/4555840375/


----------



## zlarson

if you part any of that out i will take the fork, seat post, and handlebars


----------



## bud poe

I'm going to try to salvage it, but if I decide to part I'll let you know...
Thanks


----------



## RMS37

Just so you know…The ski bike was built from a prewar Cleveland Welding frame and springer. The frame is the straight stay/curved down tube version of the 3-Gill which is one of the less common versions (4 versions) of the prewar 3-Gill frame. This version turns up but was never pictured in CWC literature. The frame dates to 1940-1942 and the serial number could narrow that down further but it looks like that was sacrificed to the BB weld. 

It looks like the springer could be unbolted from the assembly but, in my opinion, the frame isn’t rare enough to cut and grind out of the rear ski carriage and the whole thing is probably cooler as it sits than it would be returned to the wheel world.  In fact, that gives me some ideas for my extra Supreme frame…


----------



## bud poe

Thanks for the info Phil!  I've sort of been on the fence about resurrecting this one or just leaving it as a neat relic.  The only reason I'm tempted to bring it back to life as a 2-wheeler is that I don't currently have any pre-war boys CWC springer bikes, and I want one...Maybe we should leave it up to the members...Snow Master or Road Master????


----------



## mre straightbar

i vote ski bike
fun to ride
used to have one


----------



## pedal alley

i vote ski-bike. never rode one..
but i do snowboard.
i like to try a ride on a ski-bike.


----------



## bud poe

So, 3 votes for "Snow Master" , Zero votes for road master...I'm still leaning towards bringing her back to the streets...

When you ride one of these, do you wear ski's or what?  Might be fun...


----------



## partsguy

It looks like something out of a Dr. Suess book. I love it! I say leave it alone.


----------



## slick

Leave it alone. Maybe just a repaint and a prewar big spring seat. How many people can brag they have a ski-bike vs. a bike with 2 wheels like everyone else?


----------



## bud poe

Winters coming….


----------



## Drosentreter

Snow master for sure!


----------



## bud poe

Does anyone know if Phil Marshall is still active on this board?  @RMS37


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bud poe said:


> Does anyone know if Phil Marshall is still active on this board?  @RMS37



Unfortunately, he is not....


----------



## bud poe

WetDogGraphix said:


> Unfortunately, he is not....



Do you have any contact for him?  If so please PM me, thanks.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Keep it as it, I would try that one out!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bud poe said:


> Do you have any contact for him?  If so please PM me, thanks.



No, but I wish I did.... @fordmike65  or ?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New Mexico Brant said:


> Keep it as it, I would try that one out!
> 
> View attachment 1738043



Agree, this would make a great wall hanger, folk art, conversation piece! Fork is easily sourced elsewhere, I'd keep it together for sure!


----------



## bud poe

Dave Stromberger said:


> Agree, this would make a great wall hanger, folk art, conversation piece! Fork is easily sourced elsewhere, I'd keep it together for sure!




Thanks y’all I think I’ll try it out at the first snowfall.  I think some type of makeshift footrest is in order…


----------



## mrg

Good to hear 12 yrs later and still a ski-bike, any changes or does it look the same, recent pics?, and we all miss Phil's knowledge on here!


----------



## Shawn Michael

*I definitely agree with the others on keeping it a ski bike. It is much cooler as found than with wheels. Keep looking for another project, something else always comes up.*


----------



## bud poe

mrg said:


> Good to hear 12 yrs later and still a ski-bike, any changes or does it look the same, recent pics?, and we all miss Phil's knowledge on here!



Still exactly the same although I’m thinking it’d be cool to see if the original paint is under that red…


----------



## Grey Ghost

Reminds me of the Ski Bob.
Anybody remember those?

They were pretty expensive and the US resorts banned them almost immediately.


----------



## Drosentreter

Grey Ghost said:


> Reminds me of the Ski Bob.
> Anybody remember those?
> 
> They were pretty expensive and the US resorts banned them almost immediately.



We have one!


----------



## Grey Ghost

Wow! 
Got a picture of it?


----------



## Greg Kozak

SKIBOB Introduciton
					

Linkshttp://www.lusti.czhttp://www.skibob.org----------------------------------------MusicJ Sigsworth - lugs----------------------------------------RiderPave...




					www.google.com


----------



## Drosentreter

Grey Ghost said:


> Wow!
> Got a picture of it?



Correction, we do not have a skibob but rather a 3 ski tricycle variation out of the late 50s/early 60s, and no. Sadly no pictures. If we get it out this year I’ll take a few.


----------



## Two Wheeler

bud poe said:


> Thanks for the info Phil!  I've sort of been on the fence about resurrecting this one or just leaving it as a neat relic.  The only reason I'm tempted to bring it back to life as a 2-wheeler is that I don't currently have any pre-war boys CWC springer bikes, and I want one...Maybe we should leave it up to the members...Snow Master or Road Master????



Definitely snow! It needs some foot pegs.


----------



## Rayder

Im thinking of putting a springer front end on my 1964 Roadmaster Skyrider what are your thoughts will it boost its value or depreciate the value


----------



## Two Wheeler

Rayder said:


> Im thinking of putting a springer front end on my 1964 Roadmaster Skyrider what are your thoughts will it boost its value or depreciate the value
> 
> View attachment 1754119



Do you like that seat?


----------

